# Same story, very different angles



## Karly (Apr 20, 2011)

Taipan victim escapes prosecution
Walker survives taipan tussle

Two very different takes on the same news story. 

http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/queensland/taipan-victim-escapes-prosecution-for-beheading-snake/story-e6freoof-1226041777175

Walker survives taipan tussle | Townsville Bulletin News


----------



## snakes123 (Apr 20, 2011)

What an idiot! he is lucky to be alive


----------



## Boidae (Apr 20, 2011)

What a complete ****er, why did he pick it up in the first place anyway? There should be a law against people picking up snakes in the wild, serves him right.


----------



## Wallypod (Apr 20, 2011)

glad the little prick got bitten, what moron picks up a pissed of tai without knowing what they are doing.


----------



## NicG (Apr 20, 2011)

Neither version rings true for me. Even if he did manage to pick up a 2 metre Taipan and start carrying it, what chance is there, being p1ssed off enough to bite (only once) that after being put down it hung around long enough to be decapitated by a shovel/axe?

Is it possible that he decapitated it first and then got envenomated when picking up the head? It'd explain why he wasn't initially worried after being 'bitten'.


----------



## Wildcall (Apr 20, 2011)

Quote : He said he had learnt his lesson "not to pick up and play with big black snakes"

Oh thats great. Next adventure for "Texas Ranger"... How to play with Browns 


On a side note NicG its got me thinking now!


----------



## Sidonia (Apr 20, 2011)

He's just trying to be live up to his parent's expectations of him being like Walker, Texas Ranger.


----------



## vampstorso (Apr 20, 2011)

...kill an innocent snake, everyone pities you, and you get a cool trinket to take to school! 

what a great lesson learnt for him. -____-


----------



## rive0032 (Apr 20, 2011)

NicG said:


> Neither version rings true for me. Even if he did manage to pick up a 2 metre Taipan and start carrying it, what chance is there, being p1ssed off enough to bite (only once) that after being put down it hung around long enough to be decapitated by a shovel/axe?
> 
> Is it possible that he decapitated it first and then got envenomated when picking up the head? It'd explain why he wasn't initially worried after being 'bitten'.


 
That does sound a lot more reasonable. Especially since he couldn't have been carrying both the snake and the shovel. He'd have to have ran somewhere to get the shovel to then run back and kill it. A snake's not just going to sit there and wait for him to get back.


----------

